# Sharpening new router bits?



## dharps (Sep 18, 2009)

Greetings: I have been reading this for some time, but have not contributed. I will introduce myself soon. 
A tool sale and repair guy just told me that the US government limits how sharp router bits can be when manufactured, and that “high-end” woodworkers have new bits sharpened before use. After 30 years in woodworking I have never heard of this. 
Please advise - is this idea real or imaginary?

Thanks for any info
Doug Fay. Oregon USA mostly retired harp builder who now has a very small workshop


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

I have never heard of that before and have never sharpened a bit before I used it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Sounds pretty bizarre. Any reputable tool sharpening service, or for that matter, tool manufacturer should be able to give an explicit answer to that claim. E-mail Amana or Whiteside.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've never heard of this. If you read through some of the bit makers "About Us" profiles on their websites they'll tell about their sharpening process which usually means at least the equivalent of 600 grit if they have any pride in what they are producing. Finer grits mean more sharpening time which combined with carbide quality equates to better quality which is what separates one maker from another. If there was a law that prevented them from making their bits as sharp as they could be the best makers would be telling you that.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

news to me...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Did he start with, "Once upon a time"?


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Don't buy anything from that guy. He doesn't know what he's talking about.
Bits are sharpened on the same types of machines that make them. And by the way they are manufactured, there's really no way to limit how sharp they are.
The only bits that may not be really sharp when new are really cheap bits, where the edges are ground with course grinding wheels, and have a noticeably rough edge.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Myth from an unreliable source, who probably heard it from a guy who heard it from a guy...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It sounds like so many YouTube garbage entries and videos. An occasional few strokes with a diamond dresser on the REAR of the Carbide keeps my bits sharp.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

This should be moved to the "Jokes" category!
Along with Knives that don't cut.
And bullets that don't fire!

OPG3


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Was he trying to sell you a set of bits that were clearly dull?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I just came across this, which is what I do as mentioned earlier.


----------



## BCR (Mar 30, 2009)

Pure snake oil, do not buy. Granted bits are usually sharp enough to do some damage to a person, thinking they are not sharp (hence wax ended) But one thing to REALLY be careful with is planer blades, DAMN I found out the hard way, that my blade was STILL sharp after 100BD Ft was already run through it. I BARELY touched it, and nearly needed a stitch or two. However it cut so cleanly, that with light pressure it was back to new in a day. (my finger that is), and yes it may have been stinky, only because I had stayed at a Holiday Hilton the night before.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Sounds like he is trying to get you to buy some sharpening tools. I would avoid him.


----------



## anndel (Aug 18, 2019)

Haven't heard of this just by chance, does that tool guy offer a sharpening service? I used brand new MCLS and Whiteside router bits right out of the package and they cut excellent.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Why would you require sharpening if they cut perfectly? An occasional few rubs with a Diamond paddle keeps them sharp.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Every-time I go over to visit the Heiress to the DaninVan fortune (Victoria), I have to get them to haul out their knife sharpener. They put all their culinary knives helter skelter into a big section of a kitchen drawer; just destroys the edges I put on them the _last_ time I was there. You can't even slice a tomato with them! *Grrrrrr*


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Every-time I go over to visit the Heiress to the DaninVan fortune (Victoria), I have to get them to haul out their knife sharpener. They put all their culinary knives helter skelter into a big section of a kitchen drawer; just destroys the edges I put on them the _last_ time I was there. You can't even slice a tomato with them! *Grrrrrr*



I know the feeling...

I think I'll make a knife holder for the relative's drawers...it'll save me time in the end...LMAO...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Every-time I go over to visit the Heiress to the DaninVan fortune (Victoria), I have to get them to haul out their knife sharpener. They put all their culinary knives helter skelter into a big section of a kitchen drawer; just destroys the edges I put on them the _last_ time I was there. You can't even slice a tomato with them! *Grrrrrr*


that's criminal...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Every-time I go over to visit the Heiress to the DaninVan fortune (Victoria), I have to get them to haul out their knife sharpener. They put all their culinary knives helter skelter into a big section of a kitchen drawer; just destroys the edges I put on them the _last_ time I was there. You can't even slice a tomato with them! *Grrrrrr*


Sounds like a Christmas present to me...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

We always have one of these clamped to the kitchen bench (and also in the trailer).

Sharpen the knives before every use.....

https://www.amazon.com/Kleva-Sharp-Worlds-Knife-Sharpener/dp/B00839YILC


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

This is my tool of choice:
https://www.amazon.ca/ChefsChoice-S...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B001KZH3ZE
One at our house and one at theirs. Guess which one gets used more often...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This little device has a powerful sucker that holds it firm on the kitchen bench and does a great job of keeping the knives sharp.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> This is my tool of choice:
> https://www.amazon.ca/ChefsChoice-S...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B001KZH3ZE
> One at our house and one at theirs. Guess which one gets used more often...


They sharpen well as does Harry's but what they don't do is sharpen the last 1/2" near the handle. This results in a hook getting created there that makes chopping difficult. That's why I prefer a stone.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Good point, Charles (no pun intended).


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> They sharpen well as does Harry's but what they don't do is sharpen the last 1/2" near the handle. This results in a hook getting created there that makes chopping difficult. That's why I prefer a stone.


True, but who uses the last half inch of a knife?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

harrysin said:


> True, but who uses the last half inch of a knife?


You don't usually but that part winds up holding most of the rest of a blade up off the cutting board (it sits on that hook those sharpeners leave by the handle and somewhere near the curved part at the the tip) making chopping ineffective.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm trying to picture a blade that I'd use for chopping that doesn't have the blade exposed it's whole length(?).
I usually use what I think is called a Chef's knife...about 1 1/2" across and maybe 8"-12" long.


----------



## dexcraft (Nov 4, 2019)

Place the flat side of the bit, not the edge, on the sharpener, and move the bit forward and back.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

As Harry illustrated...
https://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/139649-sharpening-new-router-bits.html#post2048005


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> This is my tool of choice:
> https://www.amazon.ca/ChefsChoice-S...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B001KZH3ZE
> One at our house and one at theirs. Guess which one gets used more often...


Dan, I wish you wouldn't pose questions that are so difficult to answer. I missed my nap trying to figure this out.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> They sharpen well as does Harry's but what they don't do is sharpen the last 1/2" near the handle. This results in a hook getting created there that makes chopping difficult. That's why I prefer a stone.


I searched all over for a stone sharp enough. Couldn't find one. I'm going back to my trusty knife.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

thomas1389 said:


> I searched all over for a stone sharp enough. Couldn't find one. I'm going back to my trusty knife.


Try one of the Indian reserves. They may still have one kicking around from the good old days.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thomas1389 said:


> I searched all over for a stone sharp enough. Couldn't find one. I'm going back to my trusty knife.


knap yur own...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Knap time already?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Every-time I go over to visit the Heiress to the DaninVan fortune (Victoria), I have to get them to haul out their knife sharpener. They put all their culinary knives helter skelter into a big section of a kitchen drawer; just destroys the edges I put on them the _last_ time I was there. You can't even slice a tomato with them! *Grrrrrr*



I hope you didn't think you were alone with this...:grin:

Gonna give'em a sharpening cube for Christmas...at least I won't have to carry my stuff...

You didn't happen to show them how to use a steel, did you...? :smile:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nope. Not even sure they have one, Nick. (I'd have to actually empty the knife drawer...)


----------



## dharps (Sep 18, 2009)

Greetings: I finally called the business that I was told sharpened new router bits. I was told that it wasn’t common practice but some woodworkers working with particularly expensive stock would get a new bit sharpened as a way to protect their investment in wood.


----------



## dharps (Sep 18, 2009)

I must express my irritation that the above conversation was high jacked to be a conversation about kitchen knives. I really like routerforums.com but highjacking conversations instead of starting a new conversation makes routerforums much less interesting. Sorry to be irritating.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Why are you "irritated", Arsalaan; your question was asked and answered in the first few comments. Why are you only now, many months later, resurrecting this? 
I thought the original answers were pretty plainly stated.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Like Dan said Arsalaan your question got answered 6 months ago. The acquaintance who told you woodworkers get new bits sharpened didn't know what he was talking about. Most come as sharp as you will ever be able to get them sharp. I touch mine up once in a while with a 600 grit diamond stone that can improve a worn bit but it won't cut as good as new. And some bit sets that are positive and negative profiles that cut mirror images such as rail and stile bits may not fit together properly after being sharpened. You might be able to get away with a few touch ups but any major sharpening make not work. Are you happy now?


----------



## dharps (Sep 18, 2009)

I am not irritated by the early answers, but by the change in subject. Also, I set my query aside until I had a moment to call the sharpening shop.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dharps said:


> I am not irritated by the early answers, but by the change in subject. Also, I set my query aside until I had a moment to call the sharpening shop.


what did the sharpening shop have to say????


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

dharps said:


> I am not irritated by the early answers, but by the change in subject. Also, I set my query aside until I had a moment to call the sharpening shop.


That is pretty much standard practice here. This is almost as much as a social site that older woodworkers hang out on as it is a site to find answers on. You can`t always expect to have one without the other. In all cases I believe though, your question will be satisfactorily answered before the conversation starts wandering.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Conversation starts wandering"...may be age related.


----------



## dharps (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes, I am guilty of being age related myself. The saw sharpening shop said that sharpening new router bits is not common practice, but they have customers that will request a new bit be sharpened when they are working with particularly expensive stock. This makes some sense to me, but doubt I will ever do it myself. I work mostly with maple which is expensive to me but not an exotic.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I`ve never bothered having a router bit sharpened yet as I doubt it would be cost effective until you get up towards the more expensive bit profiles. I do have some worth over $100 and if they get dull enough that a touch up isn`t good enough I might see what it costs. I`ve had saw, planer, and jointer blades sharpened and I`ve never had them come back sharper than new, even when using a sharpening service with CNC sharpening technology. All the decent bit makers have at least as good equipment themselves. If I bought a bit new that needed sharpening I would be looking for a different brand. The whole issue changes a bit if you are talking about shaper cutters since they usually cost in the hundreds so the economics are different for them.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Exactly, Charles, if nothing else market pressure forces manufactures to do the best job possible for their aimed at price point.
Why on Earth woid anyone pay say $30 for a bit then have to turn around and pay another $20 to have it sharpened PLUS have to ewait maybe a week to actually be able to use it?
_"If I wanted it tomorrow I'd have ordered it tomorrow!"_


----------



## LeftFinger (Mar 21, 2019)

I was cutting laminated gunstock material , Spectraply for example , its extremely hard on bits I sharpen normal carbide after every use on that stuff


----------

